# Vale Auntie Gertie



## Warrigal (Apr 29, 2016)

I received news today that my mother's youngest sister passed away this morning. She lived about 5 hours drive away in a nursing home and my sister and I were planning to drive there on Tuesday. My sister was flying in from Queensland tomorrow and she still will, but this time it will be to attend a funeral. We had both hoped to see her one more time before she died.

She was 96, so this is not an unanticipated event. Auntie Gertie (Gertrude) lived a very happy life. Even in these last years she attempted a cheerful outlook on life, complaining only that her feet hurt. She had a strong, even wilful personality but all of the family regarded her fondly. I shall miss her but I am grateful that she passed gently into the night.

This photo was taken in September last year.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 29, 2016)

I am so sorry to hear about your Auntie, Warrigal.  She really was a beautiful woman!  Her face is so full of character and personality.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks Guitarist. My thoughts are naturally with her today and I will probably be called on to say a few words at her service. I wrote her husband's eulogy a few years ago because they had no children. It was a privilege.


----------



## jnos (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm sorry for your loss, Warrigal. Auntie Gertie sounds like a wonderful woman who had a good long life.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 29, 2016)

My condolences Warrigal, may she rest peacefully. :rose: She looked wonderful, lovely photo.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 29, 2016)

This was Auntie Gertie at my wedding, 1963
Uncle John was the sweetest man I've ever known but Auntie had a bit more vinegar in her.
They were absolutely devoted to each other.


----------



## ladyp (Apr 30, 2016)

So sorry for loss.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 30, 2016)

So sorry for your loss, Warri.  She lived a good long life.  Hugs.


----------



## Warrigal (May 1, 2016)

This is what my daughter posted yesterday on Facebook.



I shall certainly include this tribute in her eulogy


----------



## Warrigal (May 3, 2016)

My sister and I were trawling through old family photo albums I had inherited and found this engaging photo of Auntie as a child.



I also found this photo of her as a young woman



When we see and old man or old woman, their features and shape ravaged by time, we often forget that they were once young, gorgeous and filled with joie de vivre. Somewhere deep inside, that younger self still lives.


----------



## Guitarist (May 3, 2016)

The photo of her as a child with the dog reminds me of one of my favorite books, _Golden Dog_, by Mary Elwyn Patchett.  First book I ever read set in Australia.

I like your description of her, Warrigal.  Growing up I always loved the older women I knew who were feisty and a little prickly rather than soft and cushy.  You knew where you stood with them, there was nothing fake about them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2016)

Wonderful old pics of her Warrigal, I also love the one of her as a child with the dog.


----------



## Warrigal (May 3, 2016)

Another old snap of the twins. I think they must each have been given a penny to spend.

View attachment 29134

Notice the hand knits that were a feature of that period. 
Auntie became the most skilled knitter in the family.


----------



## vickyNightowl (May 3, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> My sister and I were trawling through old family photo albums I had inherited and found this engaging photo of Auntie as a child.
> 
> View attachment 29131
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry forr your loss,Warrigal.

I do the oposite,I look at someone old and try to imagine how they were young,and wonder what their story is.

Great pictures and memories.
The love for her shows through your words.


----------



## Warrigal (May 3, 2016)

Thanks Vickynightowl.

I'm still finding treasures. This is a photo of Auntie and her twin brother. I think they had both been given a penny to spend. Uncle John went on to become a bank manager, and even at this tender age he seems to know the value of money.



Notice the hand knits which were very common in those days. Auntie went on to be very skilled at knitting. Everything from silk scarves and fair isle vests to lacy sweaters and baby clothes.


----------



## Underock1 (May 4, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Thanks Vickynightowl.
> 
> I'm still finding treasures. This is a photo of Auntie and her twin brother. I think they had both been given a penny to spend. Uncle John went on to become a bank manager, and even at this tender age he seems to know the value of money.
> 
> ...



Aunt Gertie looks like she has her eye on John's penny! Great pictures, Warri. She obviously left a great legacy behind. I truly empathize with your loss.


----------



## Warrigal (May 4, 2016)

Thanks, Underock,

Her funeral and burial is tomorrow morning at Bathurst which is on the other side of the mountains west of Sydney.
We'll be leaving here at 7 am to be sure that we get there in time for an 11 o'clock service.
The roads are good unless they are doing roadwork; then the trip becomes a little longer.


----------



## Underock1 (May 4, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Thanks, Underock,
> 
> Her funeral and burial is tomorrow morning at Bathurst which is on the other side of the mountains west of Sydney.
> We'll be leaving here at 7 am to be sure that we get there in time for an 11 o'clock service.
> The roads are good unless they are doing roadwork; then the trip becomes a little longer.



That sounds like a real haul. Have a safe trip. Hope your weather co-operates.


----------



## Warrigal (May 4, 2016)

:lol: Don't you know the weather is always good in Australia. It hardly ever rains.


----------



## Underock1 (May 5, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> :lol: Don't you know the weather is always good in Australia. It hardly ever rains.



Oh that's good. So watch out for those poisonous snakes!


----------



## Warrigal (May 6, 2016)

It's Saturday now and we are back in Sydney.
The funeral and interment went well and we went to the solicitor's office yesterday to begin the winding up of her estate. I am one of the executors in her will.


I delivered her eulogy and various nieces and nephews who couldn't attend had sent me written tributes which I printed out attractively and these, plus the photos I found, were on display at her wake. There was a lot of interest in them.

It is the end of a generation and I am satisfied that they have all been honoured at their passing. It is a good feeling.


----------



## Underock1 (May 7, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> It's Saturday now and we are back in Sydney.
> The funeral and interment went well and we went to the solicitor's office yesterday to begin the winding up of her estate. I am one of the executors in her will.
> 
> 
> ...



Well done, Warri. A good feeling well deserved.


----------

